# Unable to find DHCP server



## BSDRich (Jul 6, 2009)

During CD install with 7.2 or 8.0 disc1 when I get to the Network Configuration screen all the fields are blank after choosing IPv4 then DHCP. I have another PC on the same network and all the info shows up in the fields. So I manually type the same info in and try to install but it just times out looking for ftp.freebsd.org. I tried a few other ftp sites but no luck. After it times out for unable to resolve name when I press Alt+F2 it shows this:


```
re0: no link ...re0: link state changed to DOWN
...........giving up
DEBUG: Not a DHCP interface
DEBUG: Adding default route to 192.168.0.1.
add net default: gateway 192.168.0.1
DEBUG: Shutdown called for network device re0
DEBUG: ifconfig re0 down
DEBUG: Deleting default route.
delete net default
```

All I can do is enable/disable the LAN in the BIOS. What else can I do? At first this machine wouldn't install on RAID so now I'm trying to install on a single disc but now the network doesn't seem to be working. This is a dual-boot system with Windows 7 working fine on another partition so I know the hardware is good. Maybe I should burn all the discs and see how that goes. Any ideas? I've been trying to get this system going for days and getting nowhere.

FoxConn Digitalife A79A-S mbd.
AMD Phenom 9500 quad
2G RAM
Realtek Gigabit LAN


----------



## SirDice (Jul 6, 2009)

I seem to have a similar issue with a realtek NIC. Try turning the computer completely off and then boot straight to freebsd.

Somehow when I reboot from Windows it'll leave the card in some weird unusable state.


----------

